# hypnotherapy should i do it



## bluewolf9498 (May 6, 2013)

my mums friends said her daughter did hypnotherapy and it really worked so she wants to try it on me for my social anxiety. I really think its a waste of time and have given up on trying to get better...and hypnotherapy im sure is about the power of belief. I havnt been outside in the daytime in years or talked to anyone but my mum in person in years, do ihave the power of belief to make it work or am I to depressed to make it work?


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

i've been looking at this lately too, interesting to hear about people who have had it.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I wouldn't do it for social anxiety disorder.


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

Why not? If you have the means to do it and it interests you..go for it. It's nice to try things out..


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I've only tried hypnotherapy once. And i was told we had to stop because i started breathing hard. Never went back lol. I think it could have a positive outcome if you're actually able to break some ground


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Go for it! There's a good chance it might work.


----------



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You should try it, it may be easier for the person to find out what started your SA and then you can go from there.


----------



## ecudes (Aug 15, 2013)

I've tried hypnotherapy for several years. I've been listening to hypnosis CDs and MP3's for about 6 years now and only missed a day or two during that time. I've also been to an actual physiotherapist too, and been to a seminar ran by Dr Richard Bandler and Paul McKenna (I met them both and got books signed, which was cool). My experience with hypnosis has been mixed. SOME hypnosis recordings are good, but most are not. My advice if you are trying out hypnosis is to stick to one recording, and listen to it repeatedly (at least 21 days, maybe more) until you experience changes. My SA has improved lots over the years and I attribute this to hypnotherapy. I'm not perfect right now and still do suffer to a degree with social anxiety, but I've really progressed a lot more from what I used to be like. Recordings I'd recommend are Paraliminals from Learning Strategies, HPP CDs from Dr Lloyd Glauberman, and Paul McKenna's Instant Confidence CD. I also like the recordings from Hypnosis Downloads, though these are a lot more basic than the others as they have no background music, but I've found them effective. Recordings to avoid are anything by Steve G Jones (his MP3's are mostly empty noise - he pauses way too long half the time, and his inductions are 23 minutes long, which is almost half his 1 hour recordings length! Most hypnosis recordings are over and done with by 20-30 minutes, so don't think just because its an hour long its better. The guy just extends it unnecessarily, and charges LOTS for his platinum recordings, so beware).


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

I don't have an opinion either way, but I do want to ask that if you try it, please follow up and let us know what you think. I would be very interested to know your results!


----------



## bluewolf9498 (May 6, 2013)

this is a one on one hypnotherapy session, no recordings, no tapes so very personalised and tailored towards you. I will tell all when I do it I have heard nothing but the best of tales from hypnotherapy this could be our way OUT! so just wait and see and I will tell all when I get it done


----------

